# is it possible to pass the placenta before the sac?



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

something came out an hour ago. for the last three days, i've had clots - fairly stringy and small. this was different. i've been fishing everything out of the toilet to ensure i found anything i should find. all the clots were slippery and just kind of slipped through my fingers. this was definitely more solid feeling. it looked fibrous and had clots on it, appeared to have blood in it and the fibrous areas looked whitish/pinkish. it was probably about 3 inches long and oblong in shape. i probed it and kind of tore away at some of the exterior. i couldn't find anything that resembled what i thought i'd find considering the baby developed to 9 weeks. i am a little over 12 weeks now.
is it possible that the sac is still in there? i confess i will feel heartbroken if i am not able to see it.


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

Could it be a decidual cast? This should look something like the shape of part of your uterus.

And


----------



## Amy&4girls (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

thanks for the hugs. i desperately need them!
i'll have to look up decidual cast. i seem to be having a hard time finding pictures online of what comes out during a miscarriage. i so badly want to compare what i'm seeing to what i "should" be seeing - or something like that.
i'm just confused because i think i've read every m/c story in the sticky and people who lost babies that stopped developing at 6 weeks were able to see the little one and know what it was - even when the m/c took several weeks to occur. i'm confused as to why i haven't seen my 9 week little one.
i'm actually sad that it feels over. the bleeding is very light this morning and my belly feels empty. strangely, i feel doubly cheated. cheated that i want this baby to still be growing fine. cheated that it's not but i have no tangible "proof" of my little one every been there. the final screen from that last u/s will haunt me forever. i will never forget seeing my baby's disctinct body and head, arms and legs. why did *that* baby not come out? why does this feel unfair?


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

There are those stories of re-absorption, but I don't know if that happens at 9 weeks. It's kind of nice to think of, though, because then that baby is still sort of a part of you.


----------



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

Oh mama, Im so sorry.








I miscarried my Crysanthemum, who stopped growing at 6w6d, when I was 11 weeks, and never saw anything that resembled a baby. =/


----------



## jackson'smama (May 14, 2005)

ok, i don't believe it's a decidual cast - from what i've read online.
as for reabsorption, i thought a few weeks ago that that would be ideal. i wanted to avoid a d&c primarily so that i could retain what was left of this pregnancy and memorialize my baby somehow. i then started to think of the ease of reabsorption and how the baby would remain a part of me. but now, i don't know what i'm feeling. maybe it's the reintroduction of fresh grief - just like i felt upon finding out there was no heartbeat and miscarriage was imminent. it's like it's happening all over again with a 3 week break in between which sucks. for some reason now, i'm not wanting it to be over. maybe it's just the thought of it being "over" - no second chances, no misdiagnosis, final. but i'm really getting hung up on seeing this fetus and i don't know why. i HATE funerals and viewings and such. I NEVER go into the funeral home and look at a deceased person when i attend a funeral- it just feels weird to me. so why i am so wanting to see this little one is beyond me. to top it off, i am having to keep up with my two little ones while trying not to let them see me cry. my mom is too busy to be with me this afternoon/evening and my dh can't get out of work until 10pm. i have no IRL friends to lean on right now. did you ever wish you could just evaporate for a little while and come back when it's a little easier? i really appreciate all of you here - more than you can imagine. hugs to you all.


----------



## ChichosMama (Aug 20, 2004)

I pm'ed you mama. <3


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## marinak1977 (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for you loss mama... I mc'd really early and never was able to see anything. Just some slippery clots... That was at 5 weeks though and the bean has stopped developing even earlier...


----------



## Manessa (Feb 24, 2003)

Not much to say. Just wanted to send







s


----------

